# How many does can a buck service



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a buck that is approxiamately 1 year old. I have used him on a older doe and he serviced her and immediately did again. Not even 1 minute time span inbetween.
This morning, I bred him to a young doe (6 months, first time) and he did the same. Twice in a minutes time. I was wanting to breed another jr. doe this evening so I could foster kits if need be, but I am curious as to how many he can service in 1 day. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## steve-in-kville (Nov 12, 2005)

I got a thread going on this very subject. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=230801

Yesterday I bred my 1st doe late in the morning, then my second doe four hours later. Four hours after that I re-bred the 1st doe and then re-bred the second doe this morning. I was successful all four times as far as I can tell at this stage. I want to palpate in 2 weeks and then I'll know for sure.

Hope you find the above thread interesting.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

i would let him breed each doe as many times as he feels the need, up to 3 or 4 times in a row, then give him a few hours to rest, then put another doe in with him for the same 3 or 4 breedings (more if he feels so inclined) 

i try not to re breed a doe too long after her first exposiure just in case she forms two differint pregnancys in each horn of her euterous. if she does and there is a space of time between each impregnation she will likely make two differint nests or even drop one half of the litter on the wire. thats why i like to have the buck and doe breed as many times as they like when she is first introduced to him and then wait and see if she is pregnant. 

as to how many does he can service i would say it depends on the buck, if he is in his prime you could probably breed atleast 3 does in one day if not more, but not every day obviously, if he is Old or Young then one or two tops


----------

